# Milka Loff Fernandes



## Tyler Durden (31 Jan. 2009)

Wir haben grad das Video gesehen, wo Hape Kerkeling Milka von Viva auf die Schippe nimmt. Und ci hdachte ich guck mal nach Bilder von ihr, aber hier im Board gibt es kaum welche. Hat vielleicht noch jemand Bilder von ihr?

Ich hab auch den Link wo, der Kerkeling bei ihr ist: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0-_lFRSrxas (Nur mal so nebenbei)


----------

